# Norwegian: timetable



## jancho

Hello. How can I say timetable in Norwegian language? (plan for students for knowing what time which lesson start etc)

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## sukepeth

Say timeplan


----------



## valdo

Får man bruke ordet "tidsskjema" også i dette tilfellet...?


----------



## Obil Tu

valdo said:


> Får man bruke ordet "tidsskjema" også i dette tilfellet...?


 
"Tidsskjema" lyder rart for meg. Jeg ville forstått hva du mente, men "timeplan" er absolutt det vanlige og "riktige" ordet.


----------



## Huffameg

valdo said:


> Får man bruke ordet "tidsskjema" også i dette tilfellet...?



"Tidsskjema" would be more like an agenda. 
As pointed out earlier, "timeplan" refers specifically to the timetables of students.


----------



## Alxmrphi

So it's like an imported English word? (timeplan) ?


----------



## Huffameg

Alex_Murphy said:


> So it's like an imported English word? (timeplan) ?



What do you mean? 
In Norwegian "time" means hour, not time. 
"Plan" means plan. 

I would guess that "timeplan" refers to the lessons (which also are called "timer" in Norwegian, a lesson normally lasting one hour) that are planned. There is probably some linguistic relation but I would guess that the norwegian word is constructed, not borrowed.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah, it just looks so English I wondered if it was a borrowed word, I didn't realise about 'time' meaning hour, it's similar to Icelandic tíma(hour), except it also means 'time', does 'time' not also mean '(Eng) time' in Norwegian?


----------



## Obil Tu

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ah, it just looks so English I wondered if it was a borrowed word, I didn't realise about 'time' meaning hour, it's similar to Icelandic tíma(hour), except it also means 'time', does 'time' not also mean '(Eng) time' in Norwegian?


 
"Time" in Norwegian only means "hour". English "time" is "tid" in Norwegian.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Tidsskjema means schedule. Hold deg til tidsskjema: keep to the schedule.


----------

